# Mobile apps



## Straya (27/8/15)

Just thought I would share the apps I have at the moment in relation to brewing. Particularly fond of brewmaster it's fantastic! 

Spend a bit of time looking for these programs every now and then so will update if I find any cool new ones


----------



## blotto (18/9/15)

Good idea here we go, I don't own a beer bug I was just looking into getting one.


----------



## barls (18/9/15)

Here's the ones I'm using


----------



## Straya (28/9/15)

Awesome guys, a couple more there for me to check out . Thanks for sharing


----------



## mosto (28/9/15)

Here's what I currently have, as well as Dan Murphy's and Boozle on the second page.


----------

